# Can rats eat vanilla wafers?



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

My friend fed her one of the tiny ones n idk if they can eat it D: I mean without gettin sick


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would avoid it because of the sugar content, but I don't think it would hurt them just a few nibbles.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

She gave her a whole one D: but she only ate one n she only
ate a little more then half


----------

